# Help changing forum avatar



## lukeroberts18 (Apr 24, 2015)

When I try and change my avatar it says the image is to big, any help with how to resolve this? 
Luke


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Luke, Try this..http://www.picresize.com/
Hoggy.


----------

